# Nintendo & GBAtemp



## Danny600kill (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok So ive heard tht a few year ago when gbatemp used to host roms or links to roms or whatever the situation was and it used to be closed down regularly ( It may not be the truth if not please correct me )

So you think nintendo watches Temp very closely or do you think they just get on with their ap creating lives  

And if anyone knows of any storys of Nintendo gettin involved with gbatemp plz tell. 

P.S Do you think people working for nintendo have accounts here in the past has there ever been any Nintendo people here.

Thnx for the info and feel free to add or correct my information ( Again i heard this from someone else so may not be true.)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

Probably not. GBAtemp is very strict on its stance on ROMs. Not to mention that while GBAtemp is decently large, it's still just another cockroach to Nintendo. Well, maybe not a cockroach, since we don't host ROMs any more.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 30, 2009)

id guess someone from nintendo keeps an eye on the larger nintendo hacking communities to keep in the know of whats been hacked and cracked.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 30, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> id guess someone from nintendo keeps an eye on the larger nintendo hacking communities to keep in the know of whats been hacked and cracked.


I bet tht would be a pretty gud job. or maybe they have hired some of the greatest game hackers thru the world and are slowy decieving us into briking ever machine we have, or not who knows

Plus i bet for a fact the person who has to keep an eye on the homebrew scene has set his machine to use homebrew aswell.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

@ Jaxxter: Hehe says you"the heretic" and your avatar is a Ninty sign







burn the heretic


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2009)

Im from ninty...

Yea i was born in 1990.

Anyways since the temp dont host roms, they cant do anything.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pish-posh! Nintendo can't do shit to GBAtemp. We have Nadrian, Domination, Guild McCommunist, omgpwn666, anaxs, alidsl, Thordrian, Rykin, Vidboy10, luke_c, War, Veho, Aeon, and of course REVOLUTIONIZE. Anybody I forgot?!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

YAY I got a special mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there is a Ninty spy on Gbatemp

someone who's been here for years with no posts


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 30, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Pish-posh! Nintendo can't do shit to GBAtemp. We have Nadrian, Domination, Guild McCommunist, omgpwn666, anaxs, alidsl, Thordrian, Rykin, Vidboy10, luke_c, War, Veho, Aeon, and of course REVOLUTIONIZE. Anybody I forgot?!



OMFG you like forgot the most important person ever P1NGPONG you have disgraced GBAtemp just turn around and leave, yes just leave and think bout wht uve done. and theres tony plutonij i like his name . Hey tony i like your name


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaackkk! I forgot P1NGPONG and Toni Pluttonij! Gaaaaaahhhhh! I must have lost some brain cells. Who would forgot them?!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 30, 2009)

you forgot Antonkan

sorry wrong place this was meant for "things that pisses you off"


----------



## Hotzdevil (Sep 30, 2009)

hey alidsl when did you change your avatar?? I kinda liked the banana one lmao, but coming to the point there probably is not one but a few member's of this forum who either pass on info or work directly with ninty here, afterall this is one of the most popular forums when it comes to anything related to ninty consoles...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> you forgot Antonkan



Aiyayayay! Antonkan. And oh no, I forgot, THHHHEEE Almighty Hadrian. Costello, elixrdream and Thordrian, are important too. And, Trolley Dave!!! Gaaa'h. Help me people!

edit: added Trolley Dave


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 30, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeh we shud kinda stop metioning random members in the thread and get back to the topic in hand ( Even if they are really cool members ( Hadrian now called Thordrian))

Anyways i bet that Nintendo has like a small work force who scan thru the intertube searching for homebrew sites like this then keep an eye on them and when they slip up just once they bring out there banhammer, well intertube deleting ray in there case.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'kay. I know he is Thordrian but HADRIAN sounds WAY cooler. With our military force (members), Nintendo can't mess with us!!


----------



## anaxs (Sep 30, 2009)

the temp is safe, as long as it doesnt host roms...
but u gotta thank nintendo for all the games..xD


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 30, 2009)

enough sucking other members cocks and back on topic perhaps? 

Like i said it wouldnt suprise me if someone took half an hour to an hour a day just to check what the latest developments are in hacking, plus could also help them gain an insight to why people pirate and feedback.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> the temp is safe, as long as it doesnt host roms...
> but u gotta thank nintendo for all the games..xD



I thanked Nintendo for Bowsers Inside Story, but when I got reminded that they let Imagine: Total Shit Games Like This get released. I instantly got angry again.


----------



## Nerdii (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm important!!
If I wasn't here, there wouldn't be crappy topics!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nintendo wouldn't have issues with this site if they made the DS more accessible for developers who want to make their own games, with the 360 and PS3 having downloadable games and Wiiware available, they really need to make handhelds like the DSi as well as the Wii more friendly towards those independent groups who are making their own homebrew games and software without the need for software mods and hacking. I mean shit, some of the stuff available for the DS in terms of homebrew isn't that great, doubt it would be worth buying but it gets people involved as well.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Nintendo wouldn't have issues with this site if they made the DS more accessible for developers who want to make their own games, with the 360 and PS3 having downloadable games and Wiiware available, they really need to make handhelds like the DSi as well as the Wii more friendly towards those independent groups who are making their own homebrew games and software without the need for software mods and hacking. I mean shit, some of the stuff available for the DS in terms of homebrew isn't that great, doubt it would be worth buying but it gets people involved as well.



I agree totally.  Plus it creates future generations of programmers, ones who come up with new tricks and want to see how far they can push the machine.  Alot of game developers just use the libraries available to them because they wanna knock out the product as quick as possible.  Coming up with new tricks takes up time that could be used for developing a saleable product type thing.


----------



## Cyan (Oct 1, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Ok So ive heard tht a few year ago when gbatemp used to host roms or links to roms or whatever the situation was and it used to be closed down regularly ( It may not be the truth if not please correct me )


Yes that's right, it was in late 2001/start 2002. It started on a site/message board (I don't remember the name) providing roms, Where KiVan was a user and he started his own roms website repository because links were often dead on the first website. He called it "Temp" because of the temporary state of the site, always changing the GBA rom's hosted server and setting the new DNS to GBATemp.net. In October 2002, the GBAtemp forum opened and a few months later the staff decided to stop the roms to keep the community alive.

The full story can be read on the wiki http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...tory_of_GBAtemp


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot me


----------



## Lubbo (Oct 1, 2009)

i reckon that nintendo have 'spies' or researchers on forums looking up stuff and i think that gbatemp would be one of their main websites they watch


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Pish-posh! Nintendo can't do shit to GBAtemp. We have Nadrian, Domination, Guild McCommunist, omgpwn666, anaxs, alidsl, Thordrian, Rykin, Vidboy10, luke_c, War, Veho, Aeon, and of course REVOLUTIONIZE. Anybody I forgot?!


A majority of the staff.  Oh and TROLLEY FUCKING DAVE!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Oct 1, 2009)

since this is a famous forum, it's possible someone from NIntendo can register here and spy on us. look at the G6 and acekard team, they have accounts and official. Though, in Nintendo's case, it's just like a normal person.

tsk tsk. who could that be?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 1, 2009)

why should nintendo spy on gbatemp?
it isn't a romsite, they don't need to close down gbatemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if someone asks, what console he should buy, and we tell wii or something, it's money for ninty,
so


----------



## Raika (Oct 1, 2009)

No, the temp doesn't host roms.
The day the temp hosts roms again is the day where humans grow wings.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And what about me too? I am awesome too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On Topic: What the hell can Nintendo do? Theyre better off going after ROM dumpers and flashcart teams rather than spy on something that's not illegal.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 1, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> No, the temp doesn't host roms.
> The day the temp hosts roms again is the day where humans grow wings.



yep true. ages ago it used to only host GBA roms either way, and as for hosting, it was actually linking to online file hosts and such. so yeah... Nintendo can't do shit about GBAtemp, i mean the forums how us how to pirate, but it doesn't offer anything that makes us pirate.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 1, 2009)

i just had a brain flash(i know it doesn't quite make sense, but i cudn't think of a better word hehe) idea do you think some of the ninty guys act as noobs asking for links to rom sites so thay if someone does make the mistake of mentioning it they get a damn good excuse of closing down this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but then we have the Ninja in our site who will silently assasinate the defaulter hehe..


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nintendo most likely has a ninja employee here acting like a regular user.


----------



## Law (Oct 1, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Nintendo most likely has a ninja employee here acting like a regular user.








Maybe it's Hadrian, he seems to know so much about Wii and DS games.


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO lie, I'm thinking it's him. He has made so many friends here & he probably keeps all their secrets (piracy ones included).


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

NOOOOO... 

if it's HaThordrian then we have a problem on our hands


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Pish-posh! Nintendo can't do shit to GBAtemp. We have Nadrian, Domination, Guild McCommunist, omgpwn666, anaxs, alidsl, Thordrian, Rykin, Vidboy10, luke_c, War, Veho, Aeon, and of course REVOLUTIONIZE. Anybody I forgot?!


Yay! I'm in that list!

You forgot the staff, MegaAce, DieForIt, tj, Law, and some others too.


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Anybody I forgot?!


*Toni! *I can't believe you forgot our favourite radioactive cyborg. 


(I'm on the list! w00000t!)


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

I think he named all the people with obscure Avatars...

Wait, he forgot TONI!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

FUCK PEOPLE DISCOVERED MY SECRET.

There was me thinking my name changes would help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes I admit it, my "win sex prizes" was just a way to get members addresses so I can get them arrested.  Sorry Toni, Brian, Raulpica for this but Nintendo pay good money.

And yes the tempcast competition winners...we have you on record now.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 1, 2009)

Shaunj66 is preparing A banhammer for Thordrian


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

O NOEZ WATCH OUT FUR TEH BANHAMMURZ HADRIAN!!!11!!1







Spoiler


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Oct 1, 2009)

GUYS!! u forgot ELIXDREAM AND NARIN!! THE CHEAT MAKERS/HACKERS!!! THEY ARE LEGENDS!
IM SO GLAD I FOUND GBATEMP!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (srry for caps)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> FUCK PEOPLE DISCOVERED MY SECRET.
> 
> There was me thinking my name changes would help.
> 
> ...



ARE U SERIOUS??


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1 said:
			
		

> GUYS!! u forgot ELIXDREAM AND NARIN!! THE CHEAT MAKERS/HACKERS!!! THEY ARE LEGENDS!
> IM SO GLAD I FOUND GBATEMP!
> 
> 
> ...



OF COURSE HE IS SERIOUS!!! WHY ELSE WOULD HE CHANGE SUCH A AWESOMENESS NAME LIKE HADRIAN TO THORDRIAN.
*edit: what's with the word filter?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 1, 2009)

'because of this I will make a topic on WHO WILL PROTECT Gbatemp if Nintendo comes and attacks.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait... Maybe the WHOLE STAFF HERE IS FROM NINTY.

Oh wait no


----------



## iFish (Oct 1, 2009)

you forgot me oh and nintendo is all bark and no bit when then block homebrew its easlly bypassed with a hackmii update so no worrie team twiizers got our back. and yeah nintendo dose have people on this site but i dont think i wanna give out names


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 1, 2009)

the whole staff from ninty ieeeeehhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..man i sure managed to open a can of worms with my brain flash and the ninja theory lol..


----------



## iFish (Oct 1, 2009)

my aunt iscammie dunaway at nintendo of america head os sales and stuff


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> i just had a brain flash(i know it doesn't quite make sense, but i cudn't think of a better word hehe) idea do you think some of the ninty guys act as noobs asking for links to rom sites so thay if someone does make the mistake of mentioning it they get a damn good excuse of closing down this site
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lets take a minute and think about your "brain flash" If a member goes onto any forum online and posts illegal content that the site clearly doesn't support and the owners of the site remove it as soon as they see it, The site wouldn't be held responsible. If someone made a racist remark towards another member it wouldn't be gbatemps fault would it? Nintendo can't just go through the web and close down sites, they actually need to break a law first and gbatemp is breaking none.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 1, 2009)

Why I see no Densetsu3000 mentioned here?! Really guys, if we're talking special and important people!!

Oh yes, stupid me....Densetsu is a ninja, he's here.....but we don't see him!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 1, 2009)

i was referring to him ("points at the name that toni mentioned") as he exist and doesn't at the same time hence were' not supposed to mention his name(for newcomers hehehe)


----------



## Law (Oct 2, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Why I see no Densetsu3000 mentioned here?! Really guys, if we're talking special and important people!!
> 
> Oh yes, stupid me....Densetsu is a ninja, he's here.....but we don't see him!



I swear to god I posted his name on the previous page, he must have edited it and placed Hadrian's name in there, whilst leaving that ninja emoticon.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 2, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








hahahaha, could be....i really have no idea what kind of power came with that Ninja title!


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 22, 2009)

wait so your telling me theres a secret ninja on temp and when u say his name he changes it to the nija pic wow.

Maybe we should send some spys to nintendo and see how they like it hey hey * Nudges Tony, Law & Hotz to ask their ninja friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Oct 23, 2009)

1: nintendo fails at closing sites that host roms/isos... sites like www.notarealromwebsite.net and www.imnotallowedtopostlinkstoisowebsites.com are still up. (what i mean is there is still plenty of rom/iso websites up and running, and they arent being sued)

2: i dont think nintendo even payed much attention to hacking on their systems untill they released the dsi flashcart blocking firmware and the wii anit-homebrew firmware. before that they just blindly tried to make it harder. (in the wii firmware they specifically put stubs in the place of IOSes needed to play backed up wii games). the company you REALLY need to fear is sony, if im not mistaken, they are the firdst company to make a "hack proof" system (psp go and ps3).

3: i highly doubt ninty would waste time here when they could just type "nintendo roms" into google, and find thousands of law-suit-eligible websites.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> wait so your telling me theres a secret ninja on temp and when u say his name he changes it to the nija pic wow.
> 
> Maybe we should send some spys to nintendo and see how they like it hey hey * Nudges Tony, Law & Hotz to ask their ninja friend
> 
> ...



his name is Densetsu3000

I hope this works

I think he has his own hidden wiki page hidden with a ninja emoticon


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 24, 2009)

this site is a major forum with regards to wii hacking/modding and i promise you that there are people getting paid by nintendo to do nothing but sit a read through these forums.  they know everything we know, it's just a question of the best way to stop it.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 24, 2009)

I told you all that Thordrian was a spy and you don't listen


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 24, 2009)

if Thordrain is a spy then how come he's contributing to this forum (wonders)..


----------



## luke_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Nintendo was spawned by the early eggs of GBAtemp


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> www.imnotallowedtopostlinkstoisowebsites.com


I love that site! 


The point is that a lot of ROM sites _have_ been shut down or forced to remove links. But the thing about ROM sites is, they're like the Hydra. Chop off one site and two more pop up to replace it.


----------

